# Free Por Rhizomes



## johnno (16/6/07)

I was cleaning up the POR today and got a few good rhizomes.
I am too lazy to put a pic up now, maybe later or tomorrow.

If you want them PM me. 
I will not post them anywhere as there are very fresh and fragile.

Pickup in Werribbe for anyone intertested.



cheers
johnno


----------



## Fents (16/6/07)

PM'd


----------



## kirem (16/6/07)

good on ya Johnno


----------



## johnno (23/6/07)

Doe anyone want them before I chuck them out?

cheers
johnno


----------



## mayzi (23/6/07)

I'd love em but its a bit far to drive...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/6/07)

johnno said:


> Doe anyone want them before I chuck them out?
> 
> cheers
> johnno



I'd like them except that I ordered some from Grumpy's and getting some for free would make me feel that I wasted my money... :blink:


----------



## domonsura (23/6/07)

I know you said you won't post them, but if you change your mind I'll pay postage for a couple....


----------



## Fents (23/6/07)

yer sorry johnno def cant make it out this weekend, sorry bout that.


----------



## johnno (10/7/07)

OK,
got of my lazy bum and potted some of these.

They seem to be taking ok. Probably not able to see in the piccy but they are poking out the top.

At the moment there are 3 available. 

Sorry, but pickup only. For interstaters that have shown interest I may have to rip a bit more out soon and if they look ok I will try and post you a good chunk.

Let me know if you want one.

cheers
johnno


----------

